# Any fishing men out their?



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

OK so i sent a man to pick me up some maggots:whistling2:
guess what he came back with
i can not tell you what they are thehehe the scariest worm looking things i have ever seen.
So i now no maggots are out of season but i now have these worm things and no clue what to do with them:whistling2:


----------



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

piccys!
x


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

i new someone would say that hang on :notworthy::blush:


----------



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

sorry 
x


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

here you go :Na_Na_Na_Na:








look at its leg things ewwwwwwwwwwww :devil::censor:


----------



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

lol 
can u not feed it 2 anything?
x


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

there rag worms

god knows what to do with them. i think there uses in marine fishing.


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

me either i wanted blue bottle maggots have no use for these at all:lol2:


----------



## Lotus Nut (Jan 7, 2008)

Yep look like rag worms, they are a great sea fishing bait


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

after a quick bash round google, u can feed them to crabs is pretty much all ive found out lol


----------



## Bebeop1980 (Jul 10, 2008)

Yes 100% Rag Worm, for sea fishing.


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

Lotus Nut said:


> Yep look like rag worms, they are a great sea fishing bait


lol but i dont fish:whistling2: do they need to be kept cool or warm till i decide what i am going to do with em?


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

spend_day said:


> after a quick bash round google, u can feed them to crabs is pretty much all ive found out lol


my lil mantids would not be impressed:whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

lynneowen1 said:


> my lil mantids would not be impressed:whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:



u could buy a crab:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

May be i should hire a boat and go fishing:whistling2:Anyone gonna show me how?:lol2:


----------



## Rencey (Sep 5, 2008)

rag worms have a nasty bite on them hold them behind the head and feed two thirds of it onto the hook (basically force feed it the hook) then pull the point out of its side i used them a few times for skate and bass.
if you went into a course tackle shop you will be able to get maggots, pinkies and casters still. 
i think rag worms live in the sand but when ever i have bought them they come in a roll of newspaper.
all the help i can offer i am affraid:whistling2:


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

Rencey said:


> rag worms have a nasty bite on them hold them behind the head and feed two thirds of it onto the hook (basically force feed it the hook) then pull the point out of its side i used them a few times for skate and bass.
> if you went into a course tackle shop you will be able to get maggots, pinkies and casters still.
> i think rag worms live in the sand but when ever i have bought them they come in a roll of newspaper.
> all the help i can offer i am affraid:whistling2:


Yeah i noticed the big mouth on the lil suckers i used chop stix to get one out for piccie :lol2:dont think i would be good at fishing eh:lol2:
The worst three quid i have ever spent :blush:
i want maggots any one wanna trade these bad boys?


----------



## Lotus Nut (Jan 7, 2008)

Keep them in newspaper which should be a little damp and store in fridge though its cold enough for them to be stored outside.
Could take you out in my boat for fishing but its a long way for you down to south coast!.

They live in sand and mud and good bait for flatfish such as dabs etc.


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

Lotus Nut said:


> Keep them in newspaper which should be a little damp and store in fridge though its cold enough for them to be stored outside.
> Could take you out in my boat for fishing but its a long way for you down to south coast!.
> 
> They live in sand and mud and good bait for flatfish such as dabs etc.


 ooooooooops tipped em out of the newspaper :blush: in a crix tub do they need to eat?
Thanx for the offer hun could of been fun but too far lol


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

spend_day said:


> u could buy a crab:Na_Na_Na_Na:


hahah i dont think so lol:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _Jay_ (Dec 14, 2008)

They certainly are ragworm.., King rag actually, theyre found on sandy beeches around the north west coast of britain, They are quite rare at the moment so you got a good find there, you do pay over the odds for them at a tackle shop tho... as a keen fisherman I know all about these, just give them a squeeze behind the head and yuou will see 2 little black grippers that are razor sharp, so WATCH OUT, they lock on and really hurt.. you can keep them alive a day or so in the newspaper they come with, but can be kept for longer (prob 4 days) if kept in vermicelli. Normally when you buy from a reputable tackle shop they come in a box surrounded by vermicelli... they are useless for anything else other than sea-fishing for either bass or other medium predator fish, Plaice and Dab like them too.


----------



## NXSmiggy (Oct 29, 2008)

was ust about to say.

im an avid fisherman and they certainy are king rag.

DO NOT FEED THEM TO YOUR INVERTS/ LIZARD!!!!!

been bitten numerou times by these little gets and thwy WILL draw blood , so imaging what hey will do to your soft bodied inverts. they have a retractable mandible that is around an inch into there body , which is expelled then retracted to feed. 

this not only immobilises prey but also sufficated them inside the worm.

even when you chop of there head's (the green blood stinks and dyes your fingers too) they head can still bite

p.s BigC90210 will vouch i know my S**T lol


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

I catch bass with these every year though they are not the best bait ive come across.


----------



## _Jay_ (Dec 14, 2008)

depends where your fishin!...:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## BEARDED DANNY (Dec 18, 2008)

that looks abit small for a king rag...or do i just catch bigger ones:lol2:


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

any of you nice boys wanna trade my bad boys for any spare maggots:lol2leeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

_Jay_ said:


> depends where your fishin!...:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Yep. I cant wait for the season to come round again:2thumb:


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

the season is just starting hear COD yehhhhh


----------



## rugbystar55 (Aug 11, 2008)

just kill them with knife or throw into a pond or river


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

shep1979 said:


> the season is just starting hear COD yehhhhh



Cool i think im to far south for the cod run. Im a fair weather fisherman too im afraid :2thumb::lol2:. Best of luck to you though!!


----------



## NXSmiggy (Oct 29, 2008)

what is this season you speak about?

is that the 7 hours between the tides?

strange southern fishermen


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Bass season. Late/mid June till late October :2thumb:. Im not sure what year round fish we have down here off the coast. If i had a boat now that would be a different matter !! Hmm might try the pier tomorrow actually for a few doggies. Been sitting on my ass for near 3 days now.


----------



## sasandjo (Dec 8, 2007)

:thumb: take up carping there a bloomn good carp bait :thumb:


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

sasandjo said:


> :thumb: take up carping there a bloomn good carp bait :thumb:


 I have never fished before taking my freaky friends to the beach for release:flrt:


----------

